# Ocassional error



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I am getting an error sometimes-it will say my IP addy is banned-am I getting to close to getting thrown out??? And I was starting to be a better boy! LOL It happens when I click on view the latest post thing-but only sometimes?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

i get the message sometimes NO NEW REPORTS WHEN I KNOW I HAVENT READ EM..
LOL


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> i get the message sometimes NO NEW REPORTS WHEN I KNOW I HAVENT READ EM..
> LOL



i get that a lot. like 1 out of every 5 times alot


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I see you are coming in through an AOL account which usually uses one of AOL's proxies. The problem could be DNS related. If I were you I would also make sure that I had run the latest spyware prevention software (I hope you are using one already). If it continues to happen I would say give Shakedown a PM. He would have a much better idea on this.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We have had several tell us that, and I'll assure you no one on here has been banned lately. We would PM you a message first before you are banned. As BKR suggested check and run spy ware. All is good guys.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes I do use AOL both at work and at home, and have for many years, without this problem. I run several spyware removal tools and run them frequently. I will clean up both boxes now and see if that helps-if it doesn't I'll pm Shakedown. Thanks!


----------

